# Speaking of collectibles....



## Artograph (Sep 11, 2008)

I advertised on my local "Freecycle" board, :blushing:shamelessly:blushing: asking if anyone had any 'old' photography equiptment collecting dust that they might like to get rid of.  (I wasn't looking for anything valuable....just some old stuff to practise with...)

I got a call from a woman who had a bunch of film.  I went and picked it up....and it was film I'd never seen before (that's not saying much ), and apparently have no use for (it doesn't "fit" either of my cameras).  But, some of it was 'best before' 1997!!!!  :greenpbl:  Is that considered collectible!!??  LOL!!

Oh, and the real shocker, was the package of flash bulbs....I don't think I've seen those since....well....the 70s!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 11, 2008)

Some films are collectible, even if they are expired. Small run films, by all means as well.


----------



## IanG (Sep 12, 2008)

well tell us what the film is, and what sizes


----------



## Artograph (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh...yer kidding!!??  :crazy:  

Ok...:sillysmi:...well, one of them says..  "Kodak  ISO 200/24*, 12 exp 28x28 mm, 24 exposure"  with a best before date of 12/1991.  They are all that size...with various best before dates...11/1994....05/1993...etc.  I have about 16 of those...Some are priced..$5.67, $6.09...  Then there is a 5 pack, "Official Film of the Olympic Games" wrapped in plastic, same size, best before 05/1995.

And then the flashes...which are just kind of cool to see again!  It says to "use them with "F" of "X" synchonization at shutter speeds up to 1/60 sec." if that means anything to anyone!

If you tell my any of these are collectors items....I'll fall over!!    LOL!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd hang on to the Olympic film if I were you. While it's not worth a ton of money, it's still a collectible. Check the eBay to see prices on some older films.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL!!

Thank you!  ...I will!   :O)

Who knew!


----------

